# Springer X GSD Urgently needs new loving home (EsSex)



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

Emma urgently needs a new home for reasons that I won't go into here but it's through no fault of her own.

We will only consider a home with a very experienced owner as Emma still has some issues from the bad treatment in the first couple of years of her life. A home with somebody who is not quite experienced and capable enough to handle her problems could undo all the progress she has made in the last few years and it's not fair on Emma or the new owner. Don't be offended if I turn you down for this reason; I love this dog and want the best for her so want to 100% confident.

Having said that, Emma has been a joy. She's loving and gorgeous with a real quirky little character and it'll break my heart to see her move on.

For a photo album please see here: 
Photos | Facebook










Emma is good with cats and children. She would be best living with another dog but not a bitch. She gets on best with dogs with a calm temperament who would be a good role model when out.

When out Emma's recall is fantastic, but she can show some fear aggression towards other dogs, but its all noise. When out with another dog she knows, she's far more confident around strange dogs.

She'll need to go somewhere she won't be left alone for long periods of time very often and will get a lot of exercise.

You will need to get her spayed in August, but we will pay the bill. This is a condition that we insist on and want to pay the bill not only because we should but because we'll feel happier knowing that she's definitely been done.

Problems:
	Minor Nervous Aggression
	Seperation anxiety
	Recurring skin condition - flare ups are controlled with twice weekly baths, sometimes an anti-fungal shampoo is needed.
	When scared or nervous, Emma can have accidents. Expect her to pee on the vet or whoever is trimming her claws!
I can go into more details about her problems, their solutions and their causes with potential new homes but in the meantime please bear in mind that overall she is a fantastic dog who has had it really hard in the past and now just needs that perfect home for life.

PM me for further information.

Thanks


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

bump.




...


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

bump.




...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Shes totally gorgeous, I hope you manage to find that perfect home for her.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you tried Dog Pages Forum? They have a private rehoming section on there


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh dear... Don't tempt me


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> Have you tried Dog Pages Forum? They have a private rehoming section on there


thanks I will


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

She looks like a large dachund, she's lovely 

Sorry you have to find a new home for her, good luck x


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

My goodness what a beauty :001_tt1:

I would love to offer Emma a home, but I don't think we would match your requirements for her new family 

I hope Emma gets a new home soon, such a gorgeous baby, and a mix of 2 beautiful breeds.

Please let us know if she gets a new home(or if not how I can fill in a form lol )


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> My goodness what a beauty :001_tt1:
> 
> I would love to offer Emma a home, but I don't think we would match your requirements for her new family
> 
> ...


which requirements do you think you don't meet?


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think we would have enough experience to deal with complex needs that have arisen from how she has been treated previously.

Also, since we posted we are adopting a beautiful GSD bitch from rescue(when I replied we were looking to rescue a dog), she is arriving tomorrow.

Emma does look a total sweetheart though, I hope she does find a good home, its so hard when rescuing because I would literally adopt all of them if I could, but I think if Emma needs to be rehomed as an only dog/with a male dog only we would not be right for her as we are now adopting Kilo 

Do let us know how she gets on, she really is beautiful x

(feel so guilty for not being able to rescue all these dogs, give her a big stroke and hope she finds her forever home soon)


----------

